# Usb Port Smoking



## WiiPros (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello.

I've got a Dell laptop and quite some time ago I had it in my backpack along with some overnight supplies. My toothpaste some how got out of its little bag and the laptop pressed up against it, causing one of the usb ports to be filled with tooth paste. I cleaned out the usb port and stop using it, since I didn't really need it.

So everything has been fine for several months and then this morning I turn on the laptop. Immediately I smelled burning plastic and the same usb port I describe above had smoke coming out of it. I quickly turned off the computer, but not before seeing a notification on screen about a power surge to one of the usb ports.

After maybe a half hour I tried turning the laptop on again while still connected to the power supply and it immediately began to smell/smoke and so I canceled the shut down before it had even booted up all the way. The laptop itself is not hot when I tried to start it. I tried starting it a second time without the power cord plugs in and looks like the burning/smoking has stopped.

I can only assume the problem is related to the power cord, but I'm just not quite sure what to do from here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WiiPros (Mar 29, 2013)

Update:
I decided to try plugging the laptop into a different outlet. Connected to the power supply and plugged into a different outlet it seems to have stopped smoking.

I suppose the problem must be with the outlet I was using and not the computer or power cord.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The port shorted. Even though you cleaned it, try again with Q-Tip and Alcohol. There's no way to tell how much damage has taken place.


----------



## WiiPros (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Corday.

I figured it shorted, but if that's the only damage it won't matter much since I'm not using that port. I've had it plugged it and running for about 10 or 15 minutes and everything seems to be alright, so hopefully only that port was damaged.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

WiiPros said:


> Update:
> I decided to try plugging the laptop into a different outlet. Connected to the power supply and plugged into a different outlet it seems to have stopped smoking.
> 
> I suppose the problem must be with the outlet I was using and not the computer or power cord.


That sounds logical. Test the suspicious outlet with a Voltmeter, or have it tested by a professional, to see if it displays any problems.
I would recommend not attempting to use that USB port.


----------

